# NT: who would win in a fight between...



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

hey guys i was just wanting to know who you think would win in a fight between Socrates, Pythagoras, Nietzsche, Machiavelli or Descartes.

mind you this is a fight with lightsabers only, no jedi tricks...


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Too easy! *Machiavelli*!


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Nietzsche, or Machiavelli.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Machiavelli would win. Nietzsche would give him the biggest verbal fight after his legs were broken. Socrates would willingly take a beating. Descartes? Please, he'd be off hiding somewhere. Pythagoras wouldn't even know there was a fight going on.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> hey guys i was just wanting to know who you think would win in a fight between Socrates, Pythagoras, Nietzsche, Machiavelli or Descartes.
> 
> mind you this is a fight with lightsabers only, no jedi tricks...


whoever is the worst philosopher will probably be the best lightsaber.....person.... maybe.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Machiavelli, no contest. Pythagoras would be the first to go (too busy counting flower petals, etc.)


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

thehigher said:


> whoever is the worst philosopher will probably be the best lightsaber.....person.... maybe.


are u basing that on the Quaigon Jin hypothesis.

the one that states a jedi with a green lightsaber is a consular, and therefor has spent most of his time meditating and whatnot with the force...so has neglected his swordplay?

opposite of the blue crystal favoring guardians, who just fight and dont think...(luke in the third movie)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

None of them. Light sabres weren't known of when those philosophers were alive.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

What if the guy who got mutilated says something made of win in his dying moments? So awesome it's not something any mortal being could compete with.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't say who'd win but I can say who for sure wouldn't win...Descartes. :laughing:


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Socrates or Descartes, since they were both soliders who saw combat.

Nietzsche? Really? The sickly fellow was just Butters pretending to be Professor Chaos.


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

Nietzsche pwns all


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

JHBowden said:


> Socrates or Descartes, since they were both soliders who saw combat.
> 
> Nietzsche? Really? The sickly fellow was just Butters pretending to be Professor Chaos.


Nietzsche was also a soldier who saw combat...
and i dont really see him as butters pretending to be professor chaos, more like the all enlightening personification of the torch of knowledge, born to spread the philosophy of strength to the sheeple of the world.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

JHBowden said:


> Socrates or Descartes, since they were both soliders who saw combat.


That certainly is a literal response to a metaphorical question.


----------



## Kobato (Feb 5, 2010)

Nerds... the lot of you. This is why 



wealldie said:


> That certainly is a literal response to a metaphorical question.


What, pray tell, is the metaphor behind a bunch of philosophers having a lightsabre duel?


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

Socrates couldn't win because he'd be too busy going around in circles to stab anybody. Descartes would be too busy questioning the existance of the lightsabre to actually fight. So it would come down to triangular duel between Pythagoras, Nietzsche, and Machiavelli. It would be a long and epic battle, but Pythagoras would win this duel since he obviously is the most knowledgable about triangles.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

I reckon a child running around and screaming "I wiiiiiin!!! I WIN!!! IIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!" would give all those philosophers frustration to no end to the point where they just give up and play dead.

But seriously, Machiavelli. He's such sly one.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

*Deletes*

Dbl post...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

wannaBgonzo said:


> hey guys i was just wanting to know who you think would win in a fight between Socrates, Pythagoras, Nietzsche, Machiavelli or Descartes.
> 
> mind you this is a fight with lightsabers only, no jedi tricks...


Socrates - He wouldn't fight death.
Nietzsche - With that syphilitic brain? No way!
Machiavelli - He talked tough but I don't think he's got any muscle to him.

So basically we've got three guys out of the running right off the bat. It's down to Descartes and Pythagoras. Clearly Pythagoras would win. When did Pythagoras live? Around 500 BC. Where did he live? Greece. You know who was constantly threatening Greece? Sparta. If Pythagoras wasn't a badass, he'd get kicked into a pit by a ripped Spartan warrior. So yeah, Pythagoras hands down.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

this is...by far, my FAVORITE thread that i have ever made ever...


----------

